

Apple Censoring Apps - jacobwyke
http://www.sugoisoft.com/blog/2011/05/19/apple-censoring-pubtunes/

======
yardie
Just like any other business, they have to work within the framework of the
laws of the country they do business in. Alcohol related apps probably violate
some of the alcohol laws in the UAE. Messaging apps are also against the law
in the UAE. This is why Facetime isn't installed on phones sold in the UAE and
Skype (since it is encrypted) is definitely not allowed their as well.

Also, speedtrap apps have just been outlawed in France.

------
Argorak
The headline is misleading. Apparently, Apple does not sell apps with adult
rating in the United Arabic Emirates. This is far from a blank "app censorship
by Apple". Especially considering that the censor is more likely the UAE
themselves.

More appropriate headline: "Apple filtering App Store based on local law". But
that wouldn't be news...

------
pieter
Instead of writing a blog post about it, he could have just done a google
result to confirm his guess: [http://www.saudimac.com/2011/04/17-apps-removed-
from-saudi-a...](http://www.saudimac.com/2011/04/17-apps-removed-from-saudi-
and-uae-app-stores/)

------
click170
Company continues undesirable practice, this and more, tonight at 11.

